# Preliminare Milan a metà o fine agosto. Gancikoff nuovo CEO.



## admin (26 Luglio 2016)

Ultimissime sulla cessione del Milan da Peppe Di Stefano: i cinesi chiedono un prolungamento della firma dell'esclusiva, per tre ragioni principali:

1) Si va verso l'acquisto del 100% delle quote

2) I contratti sono stati tradotti in tre lingue

3) Si è perso tempo dietro l'uscita dei capitali dalla Cina all'Italia.


C'è ottimismo ma è tutto complicatissimo: la proroga può essere di 15 giorni, ma in Usa parlano anche di tre settimane. Se si andasse a finire al 25,26,27 agosto, ci troveremmo quasi a fine mercato. In quel caso, i soldi che verrebbero messi dai cinesi per il mercato (15 milioni) dovrebbero essere anticipati da Fininvest. E la cosa diventerebbe complicatissima.


Se dovesse andare bene la trattativa, Gancikoff diventerebbe non più il nuovo AD ma il CEO. Quasi presidente. Berlusconi presidente onorario. 

Dei dubbi restano ma la trattativa va avanti.


Suma: Trattativa che può durare ancora un altro mese e forse anche più, a questo punto non mi sorprenderei se dovesse finire male. Quando ci sono troppi rinvii, è segno che potrebbe anche non farsi nulla. Il Milan può comunque camminare sulle sue gambe grazie a Fininvest. Situazione non così lineare come sembrava primi di Luglio, questioni non semplici da chiarire. Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele era convinto di aver ceduto già il Milan, ma poi è stato informato dei fatti. E' come nel calciomercato, pensi di essere sicuro di una cosa e poi due settimane dopo è uno scenario diverso, è una trattativa difficile, ma la disponibilità del Milan nei confronti della trattativa è stata assoluta.E' semplice dare la colpa a Silvio ed AG, facciamolo, ma non si può negare bontà e lealtà della società nella trattativa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Luglio 2016)

Scusate, ma AD e CEO é la stessa cosa mi risulta....
Uno in italiano, l'altro in inglese..... Vhe mizzeca dice sto destefano?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (27 Luglio 2016)

lo dissi in tempi non sospetti ragazzi, forse nessuno di voi se lo ricorda, agli inizi di giugno: e se questa storia fosse tutta una messa in scena per non fare mercato? beh, ormai non ci sono più dubbi di alcun tipo mi pare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Luglio 2016)

Ormai abbiamo capito che non è vero. 

Troveranno un'altra scusa fra due settimane per procrastinare o direttamente abortire la trattativa.

Tifo per la B


----------



## alessandro77 (27 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime sulla cessione del Milan da Peppe Di Stefano: i cinesi chiedono un prolungamento della firma dell'esclusiva, per tre ragioni principali:
> 
> 1) Si va verso l'acquisto del 100% delle quote
> 
> ...



Appare chiaro che i cinesi, giustamente, hanno un'altra prospettiva rispetto al tifoso frustrato da 3 stagioni disastrose. A loro importa poco se questa stagione è compromessa, guardano in prospettiva da gennaio, quando, se Dio vuole, saranno indipendenti sul mercato


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Luglio 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma AD e CEO é la stessa cosa mi risulta....
> Uno in italiano, l'altro in inglese..... Vhe mizzeca dice sto destefano?



Si sono la stessa figura all'interno di una società.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (27 Luglio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ormai abbiamo capito che non è vero.
> 
> Troveranno un'altra scusa fra due settimane per procrastinare o direttamente abortire la trattativa.
> 
> Tifo per la B



quest'anno ce la giochiamo fino in fondo. #finoallafineinserieA #nerosurosso #pasqualetirisulta


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2016)

Mah.

In ogni caso, tutto ciò che ci riguarda è sempre un teatrino.

Facessero quello che vogliono.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma AD e CEO é la stessa cosa mi risulta....
> Uno in italiano, l'altro in inglese..... Vhe mizzeca dice sto destefano?



A Sky hanno detto che avrà i poteri di un presidente.
Resta da capire se ora la posizione di AD verrebbe occupata o meno... e da chi... 

Comunque sono discorsi troppi lontani, il fatto che si parli di fine agosto rende tutto una farsa.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Luglio 2016)

Ok, stop, non ci credo più. Tutta una farsa


----------



## Hammer (27 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime sulla cessione del Milan da Peppe Di Stefano: i cinesi chiedono un prolungamento della firma dell'esclusiva, per tre ragioni principali:
> 
> *1) Si va verso l'acquisto del 100% delle quote
> *
> ...



Se andasse così accetterei un non-mercato.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Luglio 2016)

Vendono il 100 % e Berlusconi resterebbe come presidente onorario ?  mi sa che questi prima di scrivere gli articoli si sparano dei bei cannoni


----------



## mabadi (27 Luglio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> lo dissi in tempi non sospetti ragazzi, forse nessuno di voi se lo ricorda, agli inizi di giugno: e se questa storia fosse tutta una messa in scena per non fare mercato? beh, ormai non ci sono più dubbi di alcun tipo mi pare.



concordo tutta una messa in scena


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2016)

*Ancora Di Stefano: trattativa infinita ma che sembra ancora viva. C'è ancora tanta strada da fare. *


----------



## Sheva my Hero (27 Luglio 2016)

non ci resta che sperare nella dama che tutti rende uguali. che venga e colga questi due signori il più velocemente possibile


----------



## alcyppa (27 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: trattativa infinita ma che sembra ancora viva. C'è ancora tanta strada da fare. *



Ma quanto pensano di tirare avanti a prenderci per imbecilli?


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2016)

Bee 2 la vendetta


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Luglio 2016)

Voglio che capissimo tutti una cosa. La strada per tornare grandi non passa da questa sessione di mercato, non passa nenache da 100 milioni l'anno a fondo perso per il mercato. Passa attraverso una organizzazione professionale, con gente capace ognuna messa al,posto che gli compete e che collabora. Non é che FCA metta decine di milioni ogni anno nella Juve, é stata ricapitalizzata una volta con un centinaio di milioni l'anno dopo della risalita dalla B e amen, adesso la juve si apprsta a rientrare nell'elite europea. Anvhe Barca, Real, Bayern, Manchester.... Nessuno di questi club hanno proprietari che mettono soldi nella squadra. Dobbiamo solo sperare che i cinesi esistano e che facciano una organizzazione efficiente, poi il resto verrá...


----------



## alcyppa (27 Luglio 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Voglio che capissimomtutti una cosa. La strada per tornare grandi non passa da questa sessione di mercato, non passa nenache da 100 milioni l'anno a fondo perso per il mercato. Passa attraverso una organizzazione professionale, con gente capace ognuna messa al,posto che gli compete e che collabora. Non é che FCA metta decine di milioni ogni anno nella Juve, é stata ricapitalizzata una volta con un centinaio di milioni l'anno dopo della risalita dalla B e amen, adesso la juve si appesta a rientrare nell'elite europea. Anvhe Barca, Real, Bayern, Manchester.... Nessuno di questi club hannomproprietari che mettono soldi nella squadra. Dobbiamo solo sperare che i cinesi esistano e che facciano una organizzazione efficiente, poi il resto verrá...



La strada per tornare grandi passa per qualche santo pazzoide martire che, esasperato da questi teatrini, possa decidere di porre fine alle sudicie vite del duo maledetto.


Di cattivo gusto? Frega niente, faccio il tifo per te sconosciuto squilibrato che forse, prima o poi, ci renderai felici.


----------



## patriots88 (27 Luglio 2016)

che si arrivi a settembre in modo che nessuno immetta soldi prima del closing a questo punto pare palese.

che la stagione sia compromessa lo sappiamo. 
bisognerà turarsi ancora il naso. 
si spera sia l'ultimo anno in cui si versi in queste condizioni.

l'importante è che questa benedetta trattativa venga chiusa in modo che da settembre/ottobre si possa avere un futuro.

altrimenti qua si affonda.


----------



## patriots88 (27 Luglio 2016)

campopiano twitta

*Chi dice in questo momento che la trattativa tra il Milan e i cinesi sta saltando dice una cosa falsa. Domani summit Fininvest Gancikoff.*

[MENTION=219]patriots88[/MENTION] niente copia incolla da Twitter.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Luglio 2016)

Basta. A questo punto è finita. Palese che, sempre che ci siano mai stati, i pezzi grossi della cordata si siano tirati fuori....
Troverò altro da fare la domenica pomeriggio. Spero un giorno di riuscire a smettere di interessarmi al calcio...


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2016)

*Suma: Trattativa che può durare ancora un altro mese e forse anche più, a questo punto non mi sorprenderei se dovesse finire male. Quando ci sono troppi rinvii, è segno che potrebbe anche non farsi nulla. Il Milan può comunque camminare sulle sue gambe grazie a Fininvest. Situazione non così lineare come sembrava primi di Luglio, questioni non semplici da chiarire. Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele era convinto di aver ceduto già il Milan, ma poi è stato informato dei fatti. E' come nel calciomercato, pensi di essere sicuro di una cosa e poi due settimane dopo è uno scenario diverso, è una trattativa difficile, ma la disponibilità del Milan nei confronti della trattativa è stata assoluta.E' semplice dare la colpa a Silvio ed AG, facciamolo, ma non si può negare bontà e lealtà della società nella trattativa. *


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2016)

Attenzione che il pazzo malato mentale sta riformando il partito. E ad ottobre c'è il referendum.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Suma: Trattativa che può durare ancora un altro mese e forse anche più, a questo punto non mi sorprenderei se dovesse finire male. Quando ci sono troppi rinvii, è segno che potrebbe anche non farsi nulla. Il Milan può comunque camminare sulle sue gambe grazie a Fininvest. Situazione non così lineare come sembrava primi di Luglio, questioni non semplici da chiarire. Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele era convinto di aver ceduto già il Milan, ma poi è stato informato dei fatti. E' come nel calciomercato, pensi di essere sicuro di una cosa e poi due settimane dopo è uno scenario diverso, è una trattativa difficile, ma la disponibilità del Milan nei confronti della trattativa è stata assoluta.E' semplice dare la colpa a Silvio ed AG, facciamolo, ma non si può negare bontà e lealtà della società nella trattativa. *



Raga, onestamente, da come ha parlato, ha fatto capire palesemente che è finita. GAME OVER.


----------



## robs91 (27 Luglio 2016)

La trattativa non è mai esistita semplicemente perché il nano e Galliani non hanno mai voluto vendere.Dicessero la verità invece di continuare a umiliare i tifosi così.


----------



## Tahva (27 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime sulla cessione del Milan da Peppe Di Stefano: i cinesi chiedono un prolungamento della firma dell'esclusiva, per tre ragioni principali:
> 
> 1) Si va verso l'acquisto del 100% delle quote
> 
> ...



Io ricordo che a parte che la società sarà venduta, non è stato MAI comunicato ufficialmente quando ciò sarebbe successo. Lo stesso Di Stefano che ora parla di qualche tempo per concluderla, qualche giorno fa parlava di fine luglio, di Berlusconi in meeting mentre invece era in ospedale e tutto il resto. In buona sostanza, l'unica cosa ufficiale che sappiamo, è che due parti stanno trattando per la cessione del Milan.
Tutte le altre date sono venute solo ed esclusivamente dai giornalisti, che hanno dimostrato a più riprese di non prenderne una che sia una, continuano a sparare date solo per far vedere di essere sul pezzo, in modo che i milanisti continuino a seguirli e ad aspettarsi novità. Salvo poi strapparsi le vesti quando le fantomatiche novità non si realizzano.
Per ora, ho notato che solo Campopiano e il giornalista de Il Sole 24 ore sono riusciti, almeno fino a qualche tempo fa, a dire qualcosa di senso compiuto.
Io continuo ad aspettare serena. Se non vendono, non avranno più un centesimo da me finché non lo faranno. A me il milan va bene anche in serie B, purché non ci siano più quei due. Se retrocediamo e ci comprano a quattro spicci facendo fuori Silvio e cravatta gialla, io sono arrivata ad un punto tale di intolleranza verso la dirigenza che mi va benissimo.


----------



## zamp2010 (27 Luglio 2016)

Ma per me era sempre una scena per non fare mercato...
Con questa squadra la prossima stagione sara bruttissimo, montella per favoured dimetti


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Suma: Trattativa che può durare ancora un altro mese e forse anche più, a questo punto non mi sorprenderei se dovesse finire male. Quando ci sono troppi rinvii, è segno che potrebbe anche non farsi nulla. Il Milan può comunque camminare sulle sue gambe grazie a Fininvest. Situazione non così lineare come sembrava primi di Luglio, questioni non semplici da chiarire. Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele era convinto di aver ceduto già il Milan, ma poi è stato informato dei fatti. E' come nel calciomercato, pensi di essere sicuro di una cosa e poi due settimane dopo è uno scenario diverso, è una trattativa difficile, ma la disponibilità del Milan nei confronti della trattativa è stata assoluta.E' semplice dare la colpa a Silvio ed AG, facciamolo, ma non si può negare bontà e lealtà della società nella trattativa. *


Se Berlu ha la possibilità ci smolla via, dato che per Fininvest siamo un peso insostenibile e non reggono manco più le motivazioni politiche. I dubbi semmai possono essere degli investitori, vedendo le nostre condizioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Suma: Trattativa che può durare ancora un altro mese e forse anche più, a questo punto non mi sorprenderei se dovesse finire male. Quando ci sono troppi rinvii, è segno che potrebbe anche non farsi nulla. Il Milan può comunque camminare sulle sue gambe grazie a Fininvest. Situazione non così lineare come sembrava primi di Luglio, questioni non semplici da chiarire. Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele era convinto di aver ceduto già il Milan, ma poi è stato informato dei fatti. E' come nel calciomercato, pensi di essere sicuro di una cosa e poi due settimane dopo è uno scenario diverso, è una trattativa difficile, ma la disponibilità del Milan nei confronti della trattativa è stata assoluta.E' semplice dare la colpa a Silvio ed AG, facciamolo, ma non si può negare bontà e lealtà della società nella trattativa. *



"Il Milan può comunque camminare sulle sue gambe grazie a Fininvest".
Già per una frase così dovrebbe essere radiato a vita dall'ordine dei giornalisti.

Si vergogni.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime sulla cessione del Milan da Peppe Di Stefano: i cinesi chiedono un prolungamento della firma dell'esclusiva, per tre ragioni principali:
> 
> 1) Si va verso l'acquisto del 100% delle quote
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: trattativa infinita ma che sembra ancora viva. C'è ancora tanta strada da fare. *



Non riesco a capire una cosa, come è possibile dire per settimane che mancano solo le firme e poi invece dire che la trattativa è infinita?! Un controsenso dietro l'altro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2016)

Un momento. Il preliminare si sarebbe dovuto firmare entro la metà di giugno, per poi arrivare al closing a settembre. Ammettiamo che il preliminare si firmi entro la metà di agosto, poi dopo 15 giorni si fa pure il closing?


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un momento. Il preliminare si sarebbe dovuto firmare entro la metà di giugno, per poi arrivare al closing a settembre. Ammettiamo che il preliminare si firmi entro la metà di agosto, poi dopo 15 giorni si fa pure il closing?



Come no...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come no...


Appunto dico... se slitta il preliminare, slitta pure il closing? O semplicemente, diciamolo, stiamo ritardando il fallimento della trattativa?
Sai cosa? Da un lato mi sento sollevato, perché se salta tutto io dico basta col Milan e dopo più di 10 anni di onorato servizio mi congedo dal tifo.


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2016)

Forse sarò tarato io ma vedo che a settembre verrà presentata la "nuova" Forza Italia (sempre la solita melma) e poi ad ottobre/novembre ci sarà il referendum.

Conoscendo quel cane...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forse sarò tarato io ma vedo che a settembre verrà presentata la "nuova" Forza Italia (sempre la solita melma) e poi ad ottobre/novembre ci sarà il referendum.
> 
> Conoscendo quel cane...



Suma è il peggio del peggio ma ha fatto capire senza troppi giri di parole che la trattativa è fallita. 
Sta cominciando già a incensare Fininvest e Berlusconi.
Domani, presumo, sarà il turno di Pellegatti e Fedele. Di solito quando un cagnolino inizia a seguire l'osso, lo seguono anche gli altri a breve distanza.

La possibilità che stia iniziando un periodo in cui stenderanno il tappeto rosso per un suo ritorno su tutte le scene, non è poi così campata in aria.

Non spiegatemi le ragioni logiche di questo perchè non ne trovo. Ma non c'è niente di logico con Berlusconi. Inutile usare la razionalità.

Addirittura Vivendi è scappata via da questi, dopo un accordo che non era più in discussione da settimane. E' quasi impossibile trattare con questa gente.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Luglio 2016)

io non so più che dire. 

mi ero già preparata psicologicamente ad un'altra stagione di melma, e niente, così sia. 
vorrà dire che ritornerò a sperare che la natura faccia il suo corso il più in fretta possibile.


----------



## Milanista 87 (27 Luglio 2016)

Possono dire quello che vogliono ma comunque vada la trattativa la gente è esasperata
La vergogna più grande sono i due in società che non aprono bocca , con il secondo che non si capisce che cosa stia facendo senza soldi e il primo perchè abbia detto una cosa del genere fuori dal SR . A ruota Finivest che sta dimostrando che del Milan non gliene ne è mai fregato niente
Poi la stampa . Quella che rema contro ma anche quella a favore della cessione
Festa , Montanari e Pagni hanno scritto delle cose assurde
E sono giornalisti economici . Festa perlomeno aveva avanzato qualche dubbio
Lo stato cinese e il fondo già costituito , basta parametri zeri , Gancikoff e il mercato condiviso , cordata con nomi pesanti e penale da pagare elevata
Nulla di dimostrato , in un senso o in un altro 
L'altro non lo nomino neppure , visto che è quello che ci ha guadagnato da questa storia . 
La totale mancanza di trasparenza è imbarazzante e inaccettabile 
" Eh ma i tifosi non sono tenuti a sapere " . E allora beviamoci tutto


----------



## folletto (27 Luglio 2016)

Non so più cosa pensare ma mi sembra proprio che siamo condannati ad un purgatorio senza fine.


----------



## sballotello (27 Luglio 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire una cosa, come è possibile dire per settimane che mancano solo le firme e poi invece dire che la trattativa è infinita?! Un controsenso dietro l'altro.



Il caso Vivendi Mediaset Premium fa capire che a volte le case non vanno come si pensa o come si era stabilito, e il titolo Mediaset Premium ha perso nella sala giornata di ieri intorno al 13% a seguito del dietrofront dei francesi


----------



## sballotello (27 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto dico... se slitta il preliminare, slitta pure il closing? O semplicemente, diciamolo, stiamo ritardando il fallimento della trattativa?
> Sai cosa? Da un lato mi sento sollevato, perché se salta tutto io dico basta col Milan e dopo più di 10 anni di onorato servizio mi congedo dal tifo.



Probabilmente l operazione è fallta e si vuole ritardare il-consiglio tutto per noi fare mercato


----------



## Crox93 (27 Luglio 2016)

Ma chi prendeva in giro i pessimisti dov'é finito? 
Forse è chiaro a tutti ormai che il Milan non ritornerà MAI ad essere IL Milan.


----------



## malos (27 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ma chi prendeva in giro i pessimisti dov'é finito?
> Forse è chiaro a tutti ormai che il Milan non ritornerà MAI ad essere IL Milan.



Al loro carro si sono staccate le ruote.


----------



## DannySa (27 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto dico... se slitta il preliminare, slitta pure il closing? O semplicemente, diciamolo, stiamo ritardando il fallimento della trattativa?
> Sai cosa? Da un lato mi sento sollevato, perché se salta tutto io dico basta col Milan e dopo più di 10 anni di onorato servizio mi congedo dal tifo.



Mi pare il minimo, il tifo è passionale nella maggior parte dei casi, se salta tutto servirà un stop forzato e quasi maniacale per evitare tutto ciò che riguarda questa squadra.
Non vedo un motivo uno per il quale dovrei attendere con ansia l'inizio di questa stagione.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Luglio 2016)

Il ritardo causa traduzione dei contratti in addirittura 3 lingue! Italiano, inglese, cinese...notiziona! 
Dai su è una barzelletta, mi dspiace per chi ancora ci crede


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Luglio 2016)

Purtroppo non è solo il milan a essere vittima della mal gestione ma pure tutta fininvest.

Vivendi dopo aver concordato l'acquisto di mediaset premium ora fa dietrofont e ne vorrebbe solo il 20%, loro dicono che dopo aver guardato i libri contabili. Come se le notizie annuali delle perdite di mediaset non siano di dominio pubblico.

I cinesi come i francesi hanno capito che val la pena aspettare, ormai siamo vicini al punto di non ritorno. Perchè spendere una certa quantità di soldi quando fra non molto potranno letteralmente prenderci per il collo?


----------



## kipstar (27 Luglio 2016)

mi pare che in realtà ci sia un gran caos ma non mi pare il bene della squadra. purtroppo NESSUNO sa dire come stanno le cose....quello che è sicuro è che la squadra stando a quanto detto dal nostro allenatore NON E' COMPLETA. 
Poco mi interessa COME, ma la vogliamo COMPLETARE oppure no ? Ho capito che ci sono delle problematiche. Ma è impensabile che un allenatore nuovo con un progetto di due anni e che indica delle "tipologie" di calciatore propedeutici al suo gioco ad inizio agosto con il campionato a tre settimane abbia ancora + o - la squadra dello scorso anno. Se non viene fatto nulla ci saranno i soliti alibi....

E' inutile secondo me chiedere ai tifosi di abbonarsi. Chi lo fa, lo fa non perché gli viene chiesto o perché crede nella squadra. Lo fa e basta.....per "amore".

ci sono le misure in tutto ... ho capito dello champagne e del caviale .... ma adesso non è che possiamo stare a digiuno.... c'è anche il pane e salame no ? ma dov'è ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2016)

Ma andate tutti a quel paese...
Ogni volta che si arriva a due giorni dalle firme parte il rinvio sistematico...ma vergognatevi di esistere...

Adesso ho capito perché si è preso quel pagliaccio di Montella..ennesimo yes man che vuole dare le chiavi del centrocampo a cessolacci e mortovivo..

Spero tanto il Bayern ci asfalti miseramente, ma proprio roba pesante tipo 9-1


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Luglio 2016)

kipstar ha scritto:


> mi pare che in realtà ci sia un gran caos ma non mi pare il bene della squadra. purtroppo NESSUNO sa dire come stanno le cose....quello che è sicuro è che la squadra stando a quanto detto dal nostro allenatore NON E' COMPLETA.
> Poco mi interessa COME, ma la vogliamo COMPLETARE oppure no ? Ho capito che ci sono delle problematiche. Ma è impensabile che un allenatore nuovo con un progetto di due anni e che indica delle "tipologie" di calciatore propedeutici al suo gioco ad inizio agosto con il campionato a tre settimane abbia ancora + o - la squadra dello scorso anno. Se non viene fatto nulla ci saranno i soliti alibi....
> 
> E' inutile secondo me chiedere ai tifosi di abbonarsi. Chi lo fa, lo fa non perché gli viene chiesto o perché crede nella squadra. Lo fa e basta.....per "amore".
> ...



Ma quale lo fa per amore..lo fa per pigro passatempo o per collusione co sti criminali...
se io amo qualcosa non assecondo la sua rovina..
*Abbonarsi oggi è un atto contro il milan, chi lo fa non si può definire innamorato del milan ma solo innamorato di fare il tifoso*


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2016)

Beppe  Il CEO e l AD sono la stessa cosa . 

Comunque ritengo tutto quello che esce da Sky immondizia .


----------



## martinmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

La trattativa è arenata da un bel pezzo mi sa....ora potrebbe anche saltare...

Ma fanno filtrare rinvii su rinvii così da raccattare qualche abbonamento in più...


----------



## TheZio (27 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime sulla cessione del Milan da Peppe Di Stefano: i cinesi chiedono un prolungamento della firma dell'esclusiva, per tre ragioni principali:
> 
> 1) Si va verso l'acquisto del 100% delle quote
> 
> ...





Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ma chi prendeva in giro i pessimisti dov'é finito?
> Forse è chiaro a tutti ormai che il Milan non ritornerà MAI ad essere IL Milan.



Bene il Milan è fallito.. Ma qualcuno è felice...
L'importante è avere ragione....


----------



## Doctore (27 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi faccio un annuncio qua...magari non serve a niente...non spendete soldi per sky o premium...L AC MILAN per il bene dei tifosi deve fallire.


----------



## ps18ps (27 Luglio 2016)

secondo me ci sono gravi problemi con il mondo fininvest, perchè è molto strana tutta la vicenda vivandi-mediaset con vivandi che preferisce pagare penali e far saltare tutto. E anche nella trattativa per il milan deve essere successo qualcosa e i cinesi si stanno tirando indietro. Mha speriamo bene


----------



## Edric (27 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beppe  Il CEO e l AD sono la stessa cosa .
> 
> Comunque ritengo tutto quello che esce da Sky immondizia .



Eh ma difatti ora diamo retta anche a Suma... che brutti scherzi che fa la paura.

Queste sono chiaramente tutte *"notizie" di origine italiana* ... se ci fossero veramente ripensamenti dei cinesi o dubbi, come qualcuno insinua, questi *ovviamente * filtrerebbero prima in Cina per POI essere ripresi da noi.

Invece non solo negli ultimi 3 giorni Baidu *non * riporta alcuna news di fonti cinesi su questi dubbi ma, al contriario, continuano a essere pubblicate, da diversi giorni, pagine web sulla cessione ormai imminente e sui nomi degli acquirenti.

Questa, al momento. è la schermata delle notizie riportate sull'Ac Milan (AC米兰 in cinese) :







Tra l'altro molte di quelle notizie sulla cessione provengono da siti web dedicati alla finanza, metto un paio di screen (con le date degli articoli ben visibili) ma ce ne sono altri volendo :


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Luglio 2016)

Che ignorante Di Stefano...


----------



## Black (27 Luglio 2016)

impossibile commentare una notizia dove chi scrive non sa neanche che AD e CEO sono la stessa cosa. Questi non sanno niente!


----------



## Black (27 Luglio 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> campopiano twitta
> 
> *Chi dice in questo momento che la trattativa tra il Milan e i cinesi sta saltando dice una cosa falsa. Domani summit Fininvest Gancikoff.*
> 
> [MENTION=219]patriots88[/MENTION] niente copia incolla da Twitter.




Campopiano come al solito all'inizio dice che quello che scrivono gli altri non è vero, poi dice forse, e poi si allinea pure lui. Ormai è scontato!


----------



## Coripra (27 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ma chi prendeva in giro i pessimisti dov'é finito?
> Forse è chiaro a tutti ormai che il Milan non ritornerà MAI ad essere IL Milan.



Finalmente riveli la tua vera natura: l'importante era quindi avere ragione, NON che il Milan potesse risorgere.
Ora puoi essere felice: io ero ottimista, quindi sputami pure addosso!

E gioisci: il Milano non ritornerà MAI ad essere IL Milan, come da te scritto.
Alla faccia della vera tifoseria


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ma chi prendeva in giro i pessimisti dov'é finito?
> Forse è chiaro a tutti ormai che il Milan non ritornerà MAI ad essere IL Milan.



Cercano un nuovo comico su Tuttosport.
Prova a mandare il tuo curriculum.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi non capisco perchè disperarsi, davvero...ormai, a meno di clamorosi risvolti, la stagione è mandata in vacca, o nella migliore delle ipotesi resistere fino a gennaio poi comprare qualcuno. Io vedo solo che vi state abbattendo oltre ogni umana misura per notizie che, ok, sono brutte, ma ampiamente pronosticate o addirittura per cose uscite dalla bocca o dalla penna di qualche ********* che non sa assolutamente nulla...cioè potrei fare pure io il giornalista se è così facile, tanto basta andare a sensazioni e inventare...meglio di così!! La situazione che ci si prospetta è abbastanza nera, ma c'è una piccola luce in fondo al tunnel, ed io ci credo: la raggiungeremo!
Veramente ragazzi, calmatevi, perchè qui qualcuno rischia un embolo!! Vivente sereni e quello che accadrà, accadrà....io sono ancora della convinzione che si firmi...certo, non fatemi esprimere sul tempismo e i tempi di questa trattativa sennò mi bannano, però penso che alla fine gioiremo. Altra cosa: l'errore grande è stato quello di trasformare questa cosa nella solita, ennesima pagliacciata mediatica...l'incapacità e basso livello del nostro giornalismo ha fatto il resto. Ma vabbe, ormai conosciamo tutti gli individui in oggetto. In ogni caso lamentarsi e battere i piedi per ogni cosa non serve assolutamente a nulla, se non farvi e farci il sangue amaro...le battutine ci stanno, fanno ridere alle volte, ma i piagnistei no. Stiamo sereni!! (tanto mal che vada tra non molto la natura farà il suo corso )


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Finalmente riveli la tua vera natura: l'importante era quindi avere ragione, NON che il Milan potesse risorgere.
> Ora puoi essere felice: io ero ottimista, quindi sputami pure addosso!
> 
> E gioisci: il Milano non ritornerà MAI ad essere IL Milan, come da te scritto.
> Alla faccia della vera tifoseria



Ma a me non sembra sia saltato proprio nulla, anzi...e questa pagliacciata degli schieramenti è veramente vomitevole..."tifosi"...


----------



## Edric (27 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Finalmente riveli la tua vera natura: l'importante era quindi avere ragione, NON che il Milan potesse risorgere.
> Ora puoi essere felice: io ero ottimista, quindi sputami pure addosso!
> 
> *E gioisci: il Milano non ritornerà MAI ad essere IL Milan, come da te scritto.
> Alla faccia della vera tifoseria*



Non preoccuparti comunque Coripra questa fine per noi è quella che alcuni ardentemente bramano... ma indipendentemente da questa cessione, rimarranno assai delusi.
*IL MILAN tornerà*... su questo *non ci piove minimamente*.

L'attesa in riva al fiume potrà magari essere molto breve o più lunga, in questo momento questo non ci è dato di saperlo *con certezza assoluta* ma *certamente * terminerà.


----------



## smallball (27 Luglio 2016)

l'unica realta' e' che con questa rosa si rischia seriamente la serie B..


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Luglio 2016)

Un giorno vorrei capire il perchè di tutta questa storia. Ma non lo capirò mai perchè ai tifosi nessuno dice mai alcunchè. 
Vorrei capire se c'è mai stata la volontà di vendere e a quali condizioni , vorrei capire se ci sono stati i potenziali acquirenti, vorrei capire se era tutto organizzato e a quale fine. 
Mi pare che il NOSTRO milan comunque serva ancora a molte, troppe persone e berlusconi non possa venderlo. La famiglia è vero che spinge in tal direzione ma ci sono forze che remano spudoratamente contro. I giornalisti vicini all'ambiente milan hanno sempre tenuto una linea a dir poco 'particolare' in questa faccenda. Basti guardare ruiu ( un fido qualsiasi ) che alla domanda sui cinesi sgranava gli occhi come se gli si stesse parlando degli ufo. Non è un caso, non può essere un caso.


----------



## mabadi (27 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## smallball (27 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime sulla cessione del Milan da Peppe Di Stefano: i cinesi chiedono un prolungamento della firma dell'esclusiva, per tre ragioni principali:
> 
> 1) Si va verso l'acquisto del 100% delle quote
> 
> ...


ahime' la sensazione dell'ennesimo insulso teatrino e' molto grande,e stavolta sarebbe veramente deleterio


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Io vi confermo quello che mi disse un soggetto "collegato" a Galliani.
> Prima dell'uscita della notizia mi disse che un cinese si voleva comprare il milan, il 2 uomo più ricco.
> Verso fine giugno erano tutti felici in quanto era saltata la trattativa poiché gli acquirenti non erano seri (nel senso di sconosciuti) e si era rilevato tutto un bluff.
> Quando B fece quelle dichiarazioni uscendo dall'Ospedale ha continuato a dirmi che era saltato tutto e che non se le spiegava.
> ...



Come tutti apparte gli interessati, questa persona non sa nulla.
Inoltre è proibito postare da "fonti" personali.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Suma: Trattativa che può durare ancora un altro mese e forse anche più, a questo punto non mi sorprenderei se dovesse finire male. Quando ci sono troppi rinvii, è segno che potrebbe anche non farsi nulla. Il Milan può comunque camminare sulle sue gambe grazie a Fininvest. Situazione non così lineare come sembrava primi di Luglio, questioni non semplici da chiarire. Berlusconi all'uscita dal San Raffaele era convinto di aver ceduto già il Milan, ma poi è stato informato dei fatti. E' come nel calciomercato, pensi di essere sicuro di una cosa e poi due settimane dopo è uno scenario diverso, è una trattativa difficile, ma la disponibilità del Milan nei confronti della trattativa è stata assoluta.E' semplice dare la colpa a Silvio ed AG, facciamolo, ma non si può negare bontà e lealtà della società nella trattativa. *



Occhio a suma( uno che non esterna mai concetti suoi) : ci si inizia a lavar le mani e scaricare le colpe. ora si inizierà a dire che i cinesi sono i cattivi...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Occhio a suma( uno che non esterna mai concetti suoi) : ci si inizia a lavar le mani e scaricare le colpe. ora si inizierà a dire che i cinesi sono i cattivi...



Non avevo letto, in quanto appena visto "Suma" sono passato avanti...ora che l'hai riquotato ho letto bene ed è raccapricciante...apparte la boiata del Milan che può benissimo campare grazie a Fininvest, tutto il resto sembra veramente una paraculata riguardo la trattativa x assolvere il suo padre-padrone. Dai toni sembra che la trattativa sia saltata. Ma lui dice qusto non spiegando nulla, non approfondendo nulla...non si capisce molto. Anzi, per quanto agghiacciante mi sembra un discorso sconclusionato. Poi il fatto che B. era convinto di aver venduto...bah balle...
seguo con curiosità.


----------



## ps18ps (27 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Non avevo letto, in quanto appena visto "Suma" sono passato avanti...ora che l'hai riquotato ho letto bene ed è raccapricciante...apparte la boiata del Milan che può benissimo campare grazie a Fininvest, tutto il resto sembra veramente una paraculata riguardo la trattativa x assolvere il suo padre-padrone. Dai toni sembra che la trattativa sia saltata. Ma lui dice qusto non spiegando nulla, non approfondendo nulla...non si capisce molto. Anzi, per quanto agghiacciante mi sembra un discorso sconclusionato. Poi il fatto che B. era convinto di aver venduto...bah balle...
> seguo con curiosità.



bhe summa è anche quello che pochi gionri prima che prendessimo bacca gridava tienilo tu bacca...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> bhe summa è anche quello che pochi gionri prima che prendessimo bacca gridava tienilo tu bacca...



Si ok siamo d'accordo tutti, è un pirla. Ma devi ammettere che ste dichiarazioni sono inquietanti.


----------



## Gekyn (27 Luglio 2016)

Suma parla al pubblico di Milan TV, quindi dice quello che la maggior parte vuole sentire...


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Luglio 2016)

*Secondo Repubblica il closing per la ce**ssione del Milan è slittato **a novem**bre*.


----------



## arcanum (27 Luglio 2016)

Il fatto che B stia mettendo in piedi di nuovo il suo partito credo non abbia ripercussioni sulla questione Milan...il suo ufficio stampa sa bene che il milanista medio non lo vuole più tra le scatole e restare a capo del Milan sarebbe semmai controproducente


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Suma parla al pubblico di Milan TV, quindi dice quello che la maggior parte vuole sentire...



Ma a me pare impossibile che la gente voglia Berlusconi, davvero! La realtà supera la fantasia...a me vengono i brividi. Giuro che se salta tutto piango


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica il closing per la ce**ssione del Milan è slittato **a novem**bre*.



Eh per forza, se si allungano i tempi del preliminare va in avanti pure il closing...tanto naturale quanto da bestemmia tuonante


----------



## medjai (27 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica il closing per la ce**ssione del Milan è slittato **a novem**bre*.



Vabbe, è finita. A Novembre sarà Gennaio, Marzo e si finirà. Poi per il prossimo mercato si inventeranno un'altra storia con chissà un gruppo di americani o arabi. E neanche così faranno mercato. Soltanto ci può salvare di un'altra pressa in giro una ritrocesione in Serie B. 

Non capisco più niente. Questa squadra fa schifo da anni e siamo ad Agosto quasi e ancora senza un investimento. Un'altra stagione di mer** persa e non si fa nulla. L'unico movimento di mercato che vogliono fare veramente è vendere il nostro miglior giocatore.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

Comunque oggi Gancikoff non aveva un summit con Fininvest? Doveva venire a finalizzare i contratti, si sa qualcosa?
(a specifica domanda di un utente che diceva: si ok, se ascolti Gancikoff, ma prova ad ascoltare Fininvest....Campopiano ha risp: *si, infatti ho ascoltato Fininvest* ) 
Chissà se può essere incoraggiante
Pure ANSA poi diceva che la trattativa non è a rischio, di loro mi fido.


----------



## Coripra (27 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica il closing per la ce**ssione del Milan è slittato **a novem**bre*.



non ne dubitavo: che senso aveva fare il preliminare a metà/fine agosto e il closing a settembre?
Che poi oramai non ci credo più


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica il closing per la ce**ssione del Milan è slittato **a novem**bre*.



Ormai citare settimane mesi e date ha ben poco senso.


----------



## de sica (27 Luglio 2016)

Io a questo punto spero nella serie B o nel fallimento. Sarebbe l'unico modo per depurarci da tutti questi deliquenti


----------



## Aragorn (27 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica il closing per la ce**ssione del Milan è slittato **a novem**bre*.



Il quale a sua volta slitterà a gennaio 2017. E a quel punto non dovranno far altro che inventarsi qualcosa per un paio di mesi dato che verso marzo-aprile potranno finalmente far uscire le voci di una nuova cordata ricchissima disposta a rilevare il Milan, con tanto di Berlusconi gaudente intrufolarsi, nelle settimane successive, in tutti i palinsesti televisivi per annunciare la cessione. Poi il closing slitterà da giugno a luglio, da luglio ad agosto e da agosto a ottobre fino ad arrivare a gennaio 2018, e a quel punto ..... vabbè, la storia la sapete.


----------



## Edric (27 Luglio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Suma parla al pubblico di Milan TV, quindi dice quello che la maggior parte vuole sentire...



Ma *quant'è grosso effettivamente questo pubblico di Milan TV?* Sarebbe interessante scoprilo.

Dopo una ricerca rapida su google sul numero di abbonati ai canali opzionali sky la fonte più recente che citi numeri concreti sembrerebbe un'articolo del 2015 di una comunità di tifosi laziali (articolo di contestazione alla gestione Lotito relativo al canale tematico della Lazio) che, in relazione ai numeri dei canali opzionali scrive:

_"Già, perché la Juventus alla fine del *2014* aveva *17.675* abbonati, ed era terza dietro a Milan Channel (*23,354* abbonati) e a Inter Channel (*20.871* abbonati); la Roma aveva *15.895* abbonati (aumentati nei mesi successivi grazie all’opera di restiling fatta dalla società); la Lazio, invece, era ferma a *2910* ABBONATI. E negli ultimi mesi è scesa ulteriormente. Sì, avete letto bene, "_


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica il closing per la ce**ssione del Milan è slittato **a novem**bre*.



Sto ridendo per non piangere.


----------



## BraveHeart (27 Luglio 2016)

Chi crede nella cessione è ancora qui, tranquilli. Purtroppo per voi la cessione andrà a buon fine e purtroppo per voi il Milan non fallirà.
Per alcuni di voi conta solo avere ragione, trovate più gusto in questo piuttosto che nel vedere il Milan ripartire come merita.
I Cinesi compreranno il Milan, purtroppo non so quanto tempo ci vorrà per queste benedette firme ma non c'è nulla che ad oggi può farmi pensare il contrario. Siete davvero assurdi, criticate le news (positive) di tutte le fonti poi se Suma fa trapelare che la trattativa salta allora ci credete. Ma siete seri? Suma?
Leggere alcuni commenti mi fa sentire uno spettatore al teatro dell'assurdo!
Tra chi si augura un Milan in serie B, chi vede in questa trattativa un "teatrino", ecc... I migliori sono però quelli che hanno visto in tutta questa (falsa) trattativa, una "scusa" per non fare mercato.  
Purtroppo per voi ci sono cose ben più grandi della disperazione dei tifosi, sapete? Una trattativa del genere è complessa e se rinviano non è per fare un dispetto a voi tifosi, capite?

Perdonatemi se mi sono dilungato troppo ma sento il bisogno di fare una domanda a coloro che credono che questa trattativa sia una montatura:
secondo voi, Galatioto è pagato in qualità di advisor o di attore? e Gancikoff?
Grazie per le gentili risposte.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Luglio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Cercano un nuovo comico su Tuttosport.
> Prova a mandare il tuo curriculum.



Il senso di offendere? Io ho fatto solo una battuta.
Comunque proverò a mandarlo sperando non ti abbiano gia assunto


----------



## wfiesso (27 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> non ne dubitavo: che senso aveva fare il preliminare a metà/fine agosto e il closing a novembre?
> Che poi oramai non ci credo più



1000€ che alla fine della corsa slitterà a febbraio per non fare mercato


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Suma parla al pubblico di Milan TV, quindi dice quello che la maggior parte vuole sentire...



In realtà erano dichiarazioni fatte a TL, non a MilanTV.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Finalmente riveli la tua vera natura: l'importante era quindi avere ragione, NON che il Milan potesse risorgere.
> Ora puoi essere felice: io ero ottimista, quindi sputami pure addosso!
> 
> E gioisci: il Milano non ritornerà MAI ad essere IL Milan, come da te scritto.
> Alla faccia della vera tifoseria



Lo vorrei molto piu di te che il Milan ritornasse al livello di 10 anni fa.
Dico solo che non credo alla cessione e che temo faremo una brutta fine.
Chi ha detto che ne sono felice? Chi ha detto che voglio solo aver ragione?
Tifosotto sarai tu comunque, io lo sono e come tale esprimo solo le mie idee e le mie preoccupazioni a riguardo


----------



## ps18ps (27 Luglio 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Chi crede nella cessione è ancora qui, tranquilli. Purtroppo per voi la cessione andrà a buon fine e purtroppo per voi il Milan non fallirà.
> Per alcuni di voi conta solo avere ragione, trovate più gusto in questo piuttosto che nel vedere il Milan ripartire come merita.
> I Cinesi compreranno il Milan, purtroppo non so quanto tempo ci vorrà per queste benedette firme ma non c'è nulla che ad oggi può farmi pensare il contrario. Siete davvero assurdi, criticate le news (positive) di tutte le fonti poi se Suma fa trapelare che la trattativa salta allora ci credete. Ma siete seri? Suma?
> Leggere alcuni commenti mi fa sentire uno spettatore al teatro dell'assurdo!
> ...



sicuramente la trattativa c'è stata, però anch'io al momento non sono molto ottimista nella sua chiusura positiva.deve essere successo qualcosa nei rapporti con fininvest e parte della cordata cinese ha abbandonato la trattativa e adesso stanno cercando di riprendere la liquidità che è venuta a mancare. Questa ovviamente è una mia idea che mi sono fatto e che ho semplificato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Luglio 2016)

Hanno distrutto la mia passione. Mi diverto più a giocare a FIFA o seguire altre squadre. Per il Milan mi sto innervosendo troppo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Lo vorrei molto piu di te che il Milan ritornasse al livello di 10 anni fa.
> Dico solo che non credo alla cessione e che temo faremo una brutta fine.
> Chi ha detto che ne sono felice? Chi ha detto che voglio solo aver ragione?
> Tifosotto sarai tu comunque, io lo sono e come tale esprimo solo le mie idee e le mie preoccupazioni a riguardo



Ma io mi ricordo anche che sotto alcune notizie positive eri gasato pure tu, per poi ricadere nel baratro ahahah  Quindi io non penso tu sia un utente in malafede...ma ti stai facendo un bel giro sulle montagne russe, quello si...come quasi tutti qua comunque


----------



## Crox93 (27 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma io mi ricordo anche che sotto alcune notizie positive eri gasato pure tu, per poi ricadere nel baratro ahahah  Quindi io non penso tu sia un utente in malafede...ma ti stai facendo un bel giro sulle montagne russe, quello si...come quasi tutti qua comunque



Su questo hai ragione, ho iniziato non credendoci poi ho iniziato un po a crederci ma ho sempre tenuto i piedi a terra e purtroppo ho fatto bene...
Ho fatto le montagne russe come quasi tutti, normale quando c'è il cuore in mezzo 
Chi pensa che sia un tifoso infiltrato mi spiace per loro


----------



## Coripra (27 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ma chi prendeva in giro i pessimisti dov'é finito?
> Forse è chiaro a tutti ormai che il Milan non ritornerà MAI ad essere IL Milan.





Crox93 ha scritto:


> Lo vorrei molto piu di te che il Milan ritornasse al livello di 10 anni fa.
> Dico solo che non credo alla cessione e che temo faremo una brutta fine.
> Chi ha detto che ne sono felice? Chi ha detto che voglio solo aver ragione?
> Tifosotto sarai tu comunque, io lo sono e come tale esprimo solo le mie idee e le mie preoccupazioni a riguardo



Riporto quanto da te scritto, in modo che tu possa verificare: mi sembra evidente cosa intendessi dire.
In quanto al tifosotto, non ho mai scritto questa parola. Leggi prima di scrivere.
E con questo la finisco qui.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Riporto quanto da te scritto, in modo che tu possa verificare: mi sembra evidente cosa intendessi dire.
> In quanto al tifosotto, non ho mai scritto questa parola. Leggi prima di scrivere.
> E con questo la finisco qui.



Io intendevo appunto dire che temo e che secondo me non torneremo piu come prima?
Ho scritto che spero che sia cosi?
Chiudo che tanto non ha senso.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Su questo hai ragione, ho iniziato non credendoci poi ho iniziato un po a crederci ma ho sempre tenuto i piedi a terra e purtroppo ho fatto bene...
> Ho fatto le montagne russe come quasi tutti, normale quando c'è il cuore in mezzo
> Chi pensa che sia un tifoso infiltrato mi spiace per loro



Ma il problema è che qui bene o male sono tutti nervosi in questo periodo...e come dargli torto (me compreso)...quindi leggere commenti svilenti ogni 3 per 2 non è facile e dopo un po uno sclera...anche perchè 3/4 dei commenti negativi non aggiungono nulla alla discussione......bisogna capire e rispettare le opinioni di tutti e secondo me tu non sei un di quei utenti che "provoca" (intenzionalmente), tifoso infiltrato poi proprio zero...spero che uno abbia di meglio da fare nella sua giornata 
Per il resto non mi sento di biasimare nemmeno chi sclera perchè ogni tanto è capitato pure a me, poi ci pensi e vedi che non ne vale la pena 

Edit: ho visto adesso il post su "dove sono i positivi" ecc...ecco quello per me è di cattivo gusto e non serviva...poi oh...ciascuno fa quello che vuole


----------



## ps18ps (27 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Io intendevo appunto dire che temo e che secondo me non torneremo piu come prima?
> Ho scritto che spero che sia cosi?
> Chiudo che tanto non ha senso.



mha no prima o poi torneremo in alto, forse non domani, forse neanche dopodomani, ma le cose dovranno cambiare. 

Infondo 10anni fa la juve era in b e guardala adesso. Basta avere gente competente in società.


----------



## Nuccio1977 (27 Luglio 2016)

Hip Hip urrà urrà urrà


----------



## Coripra (27 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Io intendevo appunto dire che temo e che secondo me non torneremo piu come prima?
> Ho scritto che spero che sia cosi?
> Chiudo che tanto non ha senso.



Ciò di cui non hai tenuto conto (non ho fatto in tempo a modificare il msg precedente) è che siamo rimasti MOLTO peggio noi "ottimisti" di voi "pessimisti" o "realisti".
Detto questo, credo che questa aggressività tra noi tifosi derivi dalla frustrazione iperbolica a cui siamo stati sottoposti per tre mesi e per cosa?

NIENTE (anzi, peggio di niente) 

(Le testate vorrei darle a chi sai bene)


----------



## Gekyn (27 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> In realtà erano dichiarazioni fatte a TL, non a MilanTV.



Più o meno il livello è quello....


----------



## Crox93 (27 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è che qui bene o male sono tutti nervosi in questo periodo...e come dargli torto (me compreso)...quindi leggere commenti svilenti ogni 3 per 2 non è facile e dopo un po uno sclera...anche perchè 3/4 dei commenti negativi non aggiungono nulla alla discussione......bisogna capire e rispettare le opinioni di tutti e secondo me tu non sei un di quei utenti che "provoca" (intenzionalmente), tifoso infiltrato poi proprio zero...spero che uno abbia di meglio da fare nella sua giornata
> Per il resto non mi sento di biasimare nemmeno chi sclera perchè ogni tanto è capitato pure a me, poi ci pensi e vedi che non ne vale la pena



Io ho fatto una battuta non intendevo offendere ne provocare nessuno ma solo scherzare. Ma per questo qualcuno mi ha dato addirittura del buffone
Capisco il nervosismo ma il rispetto credo ci voglia.
Poi io chiudi che non è il luogo in cui parlarne


----------



## Crox93 (27 Luglio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> mha no prima o poi torneremo in alto, forse non domani, forse neanche dopodomani, ma le cose dovranno cambiare.
> 
> Infondo 10anni fa la juve era in b e guardala adesso. Basta avere gente competente in società.



È appunto questa tua ultima frase che mi preoccupa.
Per quanti anni ancora dovremo sorbirci il duo?
Spero tu abbia ragione comunque


----------



## Crox93 (27 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Ciò di cui non hai tenuto conto (non ho fatto in tempo a modificare il msg precedente) è che siamo rimasti MOLTO peggio noi "ottimisti" di voi "pessimisti" o "realisti".
> Detto questo, credo che questa aggressività tra noi tifosi derivi dalla frustrazione iperbolica a cui siamo stati sottoposti per tre mesi e per cosa?
> 
> NIENTE (anzi, peggio di niente)



Credo che qui ci siamo rimasti tutti molto male (chi piu chi meno ovvio) e ti chiedo scusa se ti ho offeso non era mia intenzione.
Comunque concordo siamo nervosi per l'ennesima presa in giro. Di dimensioni mastodontiche stavolta.


----------



## ps18ps (27 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> È appunto questa tua ultima frase che mi preoccupa.
> Per quanti anni ancora dovremo sorbirci il duo?
> Spero tu abbia ragione comunque



mah qualcosa deve succedere per me prima o poi. e le soluzioni sono due o vende, o alla fine fallisce perchè così non si può andare avanti. Conoscendo il soggetto non mi stupirebbe se preferisse farci fallire come ha fatto per gran parte delle aziende dove aveva perso interesse.


----------



## Aron (27 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> non ne dubitavo: che senso aveva fare il preliminare a metà/fine agosto e il closing a settembre?
> Che poi oramai non ci credo più



Quello che personalmente più temevo è che i cinesi si esentassero dall'apporre il loro timbro su questa stagione.
Praticamente prenderanno in mano il Milan solo a mercato chiuso, relegando le responsabilità di un'altra stagione negativa a Fininvest.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (27 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica il closing per la ce**ssione del Milan è slittato **a novem**bre*.



Fine pena: mai


----------



## Crox93 (27 Luglio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> mah qualcosa deve succedere per me prima o poi. e le soluzioni sono due o vende, o alla fine fallisce perchè così non si può andare avanti. Conoscendo il soggetto non mi stupirebbe se preferisse farci fallire come ha fatto per gran parte delle aziende dove aveva perso interesse.



E qui non so che dirti, fallire vorrebe dire liberarsi dal male ovvio ma fallire non è una roba in cui ti risollevi in un attimo. Ci vuole un progetto eccellente e super professionisti.


----------



## Tahva (27 Luglio 2016)

C'è una cosa che non capisco: è ovvio che, non essendo ancora arrivati al preliminare, slitti anche il closing. Perché dite "ecco fatto, così hanno la scusa per non fare mercato, faranno slittare fino a gennaio 2017" ecc.
A che pro? Per quale motivo, secondo voi, Fininvest dovrebbe continuare a pagare ingaggi ad una manica di cessi a pedali? Capisco il non fare mercato se c'è un interregno o anche il non farlo del tutto per non spendere, ma per quale motivo sarebbe avvantaggiata a prolungare la cosa? Per continuare a perdere 100 milioni l'anno? Che pro ne avrebbero? Non c'è nessun ritorno economico in tutto questo, il Milan non serve più neanche come giocattolo politico, come ampiamente dimostrato alle ultime amministrative. Quindi che senso avrebbe?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

Ma siete pazzi ad augurare il fallimento?!  ahahah ma per carità dai


----------



## ps18ps (27 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> E qui non so che dirti, fallire vorrebe dire liberarsi dal male ovvio ma fallire non è una roba in cui ti risollevi in un attimo. Ci vuole un progetto eccellente e super professionisti.



bhe si anch'io spero che venda. Però per me le soluzioni sono queste, perchè non credo proprio che se non vende si rimetta ad investire nella società, e se non investe la squadra sarà più debole sponsor e partner commerciali ci abbandonano, il bilancio va sempre peggio e quindi arriva il fallimento.


----------



## Coripra (27 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> E qui non so che dirti, fallire vorrebe dire liberarsi dal male ovvio ma fallire non è una roba in cui ti risollevi in un attimo. Ci vuole un progetto eccellente e super professionisti.



Eh sì...
Fallire sarebbe un enorme handicap, ed i tempi per riprendersi sarebbero molto, troppo lunghi, con conseguenze drammatiche (calo della tifoseria, perdita stratosferica di appeal calcistico, ecc., senza dimenticare il massacro mediatico a cui saremmo sottoposti noi tifosi) .
Troppo rischioso: anche perchè all'orizzonte non vedo possibilità di un miracolo del tipo Berlusconi ai tempi di Farina.


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Eh sì...
> Fallire sarebbe un enorme handicap, ed i tempi per riprendersi sarebbero molto, troppo lunghi, con conseguenze drammatiche (calo della tifoseria, perdita stratosferica di appeal calcistico, ecc., senza dimenticare il massacro mediatico a cui saremmo sottoposti noi tifosi) .
> Troppo rischioso: anche perchè all'orizzonte non vedo possibilità di un miracolo del tipo Berlusconi ai tempi di Farina.



tempo tre anni e ritorni in serie A, gli abbonamenti in una ipotetica serie D scommetto che sarebbero di più che quest'anno...


----------



## Edric (27 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Su questo hai ragione, ho iniziato non credendoci poi ho iniziato un po a crederci ma ho sempre tenuto i piedi a terra e purtroppo ho fatto bene...
> Ho fatto le *montagne russe* come quasi tutti, normale quando c'è il cuore in mezzo
> Chi pensa che sia un tifoso infiltrato mi spiace per loro



Il problema principale in realtà non è essere o meno un infiltrato (tu chiaramente *non *lo sei e, anche se come tutti sappiamo quello dei troll è un problema diffuso su internet, qui abbiamo un'ottimo staff di moderatori che spesso provvede a "gestire" anche quegli elementi che magari amano "divertirsi" a spese degli altri). 

L'errore più grosso, in cui putroppo incappiamo spesso e volentieri (da tifosi e non, da ottimisti sulla cessione e non), è quello che tu identifichi con il termine, a mio parere azzeccatissimo, di *"montagne russe"*.

Spinti dalla passione per questa squadra e, letteralmente, *stremati * da quanto si è dovuto sopportare in questi ultimi anni, *"abbocchiamo"* a ogni nuova notizia *quasi come se fossero i 10 comandamenti che Mosè riporta dal monte Sinai*.

Questo ci porta spesso a reagire *estremizzando* i fatti e le notizie che leggiamo e spesso *saltando a vere e proprie conlcusioni per nulla supportate dai fatti*, in senso positivo o negativo a seconda del momento e del carattere, (quest'ultimo caso si verifica ovviamente più spesso proprio per via dell'essere, tutti noi, ormai stremati) e finendo noi stessi con l'andare ad *amplificare ulteriormente queste montagne russe* e col *fornirgli credibilità* che senza il nostro supporto invece spesso *non avrebbero*.

Cerchiamo quindi di essere, almeno noi tifosi, un po' più oggettivi e cauti nelle conclusioni (perché gli altri "attori" hanno, evidentemente, altri "conflitti di interesse") ed evitamo di cadere nei tranelli di chi vorrebbe farci passare *da 100 a 0* e/o da *0 a 100* ogni santo giorno. 

Per fare anche un esempio pratico, un'errore comune che facciamo è di trattare ogni notizia allo stesso livello, mettendo magari *sullo stesso piano di attendibilità* fonti *completamente differenti* fra loro come, ad esempio, CCTV (col suo miliardo e passa di pubblico stimato), Milan Channel (che stando al sito laziale avrebbe 23mila e rotti abbonati) o le voci che riportiamo da account twitter con 800 follower.

*Nessuna * di queste fonti contiene, ovviamente, la *"Verità Ultima e Definitiva"* (anche se spesso ci capita di interpretarle come se la contenessero) ma, metterle sullo stesso piano, resta *un'errore* che, eventualmente, rende solo la vita molto più semplice a chi nel caos prova a sguazzare.

Ovviamente poi, essere più oggettivi *non* significa rinunciare a criticare perché, per esempio, la *responsabilità di una gestione di una squadra* è di chi effettivamente *ha titolo per esercitarla* (e non quindi di, fino a prova contraria non provati, disaccordi e/o impedimenti coi cinesi), soprattutto in caso di prolungamenti della trattativa.


----------



## Roger84 (27 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## clanton (27 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica il closing per la ce**ssione del Milan è slittato **a novem**bre*.



Quando leggiamo queste notizie ricordiamoci sempre che l'ha scritto un giornalista , non è una dichiarazione ufficiale quindi non prendiamola per oro colato. Qualcuno ora scriverà ottobre e qualcunaltro dicembre proprio perchè nessuno sa niente ed ha mai saputo niente . Anche Repubblica parlava di preliminare a giugno !!! ahahaha ..che giornalisti !!!


----------



## Crox93 (27 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Il problema principale in realtà non è essere o meno un infiltrato (tu chiaramente *non *lo sei e, anche se come tutti sappiamo quello dei troll è un problema diffuso su internet, qui abbiamo un'ottimo staff di moderatori che spesso provvede a "gestire" anche quegli elementi che magari amano "divertirsi" a spese degli altri).
> 
> L'errore più grosso, in cui putroppo incappiamo spesso e volentieri (da tifosi e non, da ottimisti sulla cessione e non), è quello che tu identifichi con il termine, a mio parere azzeccatissimo, di *"montagne russe"*.
> 
> ...



Quoto e sottoscrivo tutto. Noi tutti, io per primo, dovremmo essere piu razionali anche se è dura.


----------



## ps18ps (27 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Il problema principale in realtà non è essere o meno un infiltrato (tu chiaramente *non *lo sei e, anche se come tutti sappiamo quello dei troll è un problema diffuso su internet, qui abbiamo un'ottimo staff di moderatori che spesso provvede a "gestire" anche quegli elementi che magari amano "divertirsi" a spese degli altri).
> 
> L'errore più grosso, in cui putroppo incappiamo spesso e volentieri (da tifosi e non, da ottimisti sulla cessione e non), è quello che tu identifichi con il termine, a mio parere azzeccatissimo, di *"montagne russe"*.
> 
> ...



 bravissimo, da sottoscrivere in toto


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (27 Luglio 2016)

Sottoscrivo in toto un invito alla calma. Personalmente non ho dubbi sul fatto che il Milan sarà ceduto, lo si capisce anche dalla mancanza di investimenti contraria a qualsiasi regola societaria relativa all'andamento di un asset partecipato. E a Fininvest (una holding finanziaria con un giro d'affari superiore ai 4 miliardi di euro) non sfugge come il protrarsi dell'immobilismo forzato comporti danni economici a breve e lungo termine (Oltre ad una vertiginosa riduzione del brand equity). La data cardine è il 4 Agosto, in cui avrà sede il cda Fininvest. Li si capirà di più circa la reale volontà degli acquirenti/venditori nel concludere l'affare. Aspettiamo e vediamo, aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (27 Luglio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> tempo tre anni e ritorni in serie A, gli abbonamenti in una ipotetica serie D scommetto che sarebbero di più che quest'anno...



Ma non scherziamo per favore.


----------



## TheZio (27 Luglio 2016)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Sottoscrivo in toto un invito alla calma. Personalmente non ho dubbi sul fatto che il Milan sarà ceduto, lo si capisce anche dalla mancanza di investimenti contraria a qualsiasi regola societaria relativa all'andamento di un asset partecipato. E a Fininvest (una holding finanziaria con un giro d'affari superiore ai 4 miliardi di euro) non sfugge come il protrarsi dell'immobilismo forzato comporti danni economici a breve e lungo termine (Oltre ad una vertiginosa riduzione del brand equity). La data cardine è il 4 Agosto, in cui avrà sede il cda Fininvest. Li si capirà di più circa la reale volontà degli acquirenti/venditori nel concludere l'affare. Aspettiamo e vediamo, aspettiamo e vediamo.



A me fa molta paura quello che è successo con Vivendi...
Se ci sono dei buchi neri nei bilanci o qualche manovra oscura per far fallire B, noi si farà una brutta fine...


----------



## kollaps (27 Luglio 2016)

Il novero degli ottimisti diminuisce esponenzialmente di giorno in giorno ad ogni notizia negativa.
Io rimango positivo, anzi super positivo...e vi dico anche perchè.
Nessuno sa nulla, semplice.
Ben presto avremo delle novità sia sul fronte societario, sia sul mercato...e rimarremo tutti sbalorditi, ne sono sicuro.
Abbiate fede che le cose si sistemeranno presto ed arriveranno giocatori importanti, soprattutto giovani in rampa di lancio.
Non sono nemmeno del tutto sicuro che ciò che verrà firmato sarà un preliminare, anzi non mi stupirei di un closing immediato.
Da 400 milioni siamo passati a 100, passando per 50 ed arrivando a 15. Secondo le ultime "indiscrezioni" a 0.
Davvero ci credete? 
E se stessero bluffando per mantenere i prezzi bassi dei giocatori da acquistare? Nessuno ci ha pensato?
Si presentano subito coi nuovi acquisti senza fare propaganda in modo da non dover spendere cifre abnormi...che è un po' il contrario di ciò che è successo lo scorso anno, giusto? 
Galliani non si fa più sentire e se seguissimo tutte le piste degli esperti di mercato, avremmo già dovuto comprare dozzine di giocatori.
Le maglie n.9 e n.10 liberate sono due ulteriori indizi.
Agosto is coming 

p.s. So di essere in controtendenza con il resto del forum e non voglio illudere nessuno, sto semplicemente esprimendo la mia opinione e l'idea che mi sono fatto, forza Milan.


----------



## ps18ps (27 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Il novero degli ottimisti diminuisce esponenzialmente di giorno in giorno ad ogni notizia negativa.
> Io rimango positivo, anzi super positivo...e vi dico anche perchè.
> Nessuno sa nulla, semplice.
> Ben presto avremo delle novità sia sul fronte societario, sia sul mercato...e rimarremo tutti sbalorditi, ne sono sicuro.
> ...



guarda anch'io penso che verremo ceduti alla fine, ma penso anche che ci siano molti problemi che noi non sappiamo, e verremo ceduti solo perchè così non si può andare avanti.
Per questo mercato non mi sono mai fatto grandi aspettative perchè la nostro unica priorità è essere ceduti e avere un nuovi management


----------



## kakaoo1981 (27 Luglio 2016)

Benissimo poco fà il buon Peppino ha detto che c'è una clausola che anche dopo la firma del preliminare SB può tirarsi indietro prima del closing.... da come l'ha detto non sembra ci siano delle penali, e per questo motivo anticiperanno solo 15 mln.... direi che la Silvexit è delineata.... ke tristezza


----------



## Coripra (27 Luglio 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Benissimo poco fà il buon Peppino ha detto che c'è una clausola che anche dopo la firma del preliminare SB può tirarsi indietro prima del closing.... da come l'ha detto non sembra ci siano delle penali, e per questo motivo anticiperanno solo 15 mln.... direi che la Silvexit è delineata.... ke tristezza



L'ho letto anch'io, ma mi sembra una follia... un preliminare senza penali... potevano anche farne a meno allora!
E' carta straccia...


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (27 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> A me fa molta paura quello che è successo con Vivendi...
> Se ci sono dei buchi neri nei bilanci o qualche manovra oscura per far fallire B, noi si farà una brutta fine...


Fininvest non ha buchi di bilancio, vi ricordo che oltre ad essere una società per azioni è anche quotata in borsa e sottoposta al vaglio di numerose autorità (Oltre che del mercato stesso, che rappresenta il controllore più efficace perchè punirebbe senza pietà il corso borsistico dell'azienda qualora anche solo subodorasse qualche "stranezza" della società stessa).
Relativamente al milan è probabile che nelle pieghe del bilancio ci sia qualche posta non troppo pulita, ma nulla che non possa essere sistemato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Il novero degli ottimisti diminuisce esponenzialmente di giorno in giorno ad ogni notizia negativa.
> Io rimango positivo, anzi super positivo...e vi dico anche perchè.
> Nessuno sa nulla, semplice.
> Ben presto avremo delle novità sia sul fronte societario, sia sul mercato...e rimarremo tutti sbalorditi, ne sono sicuro.
> ...



Dai basta trollare


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Luglio 2016)

E dire che , in attesa del passaggio societario , che spero/auspico/credo ci sarà per rendere felice una tifoseria intera basterebbe sollevare galliani dall'incarico e trovare un nuovo DS, far entrare in società gente come maldini e ricostruire dalle radici un assetto che non esiste più. Si potrebbe andare avanti anche senza che fininvest spenda cifre iperboliche e sarei disposto ad aspettare il giusto tempo affinchè questa complicatissima cessione vada in porto. 
Ecco , il punto focale : non c'è un tifoso e dico uno che abbia più fiducia in galliani!!! Come si può andare avanti cosi se l'odio è ormai arrivato a livelli siderali???? Come si può auspicare in una sinergia società-tifoso se l'idillio si è rotto?


----------



## martinmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

Io sono ormai disilluso e davvero non mi interessa più nulla...anche della serie A in generale...

Fortuna che cè Kollaps che mi tiene su d'animo e non mi fa sembrare l'unico matto del forum...

Ritengo anche io come sostenevo poco tempo fa prima di essere etichettato come visionario che ci sia una concreta possibilità che ci possa essere anche un closing fra 10 gg o poco più.

Sia chiaro:non ci gioco una moneta bucata e nemmeno ci spero più, ma è l'unica spiegazione che mi do a questo sfacelo mediatico di Fininvest e SB.


----------



## kollaps (27 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Dai basta trollare



Non sto trollando, sto semplicemente cercando un risvolto positivo alla faccenda. 
Visto che non voglio fasciarmi la testa prima di vedere dei fatti, non vedo altre soluzioni...
Se poi vogliamo iniziare a piangerci addosso ancora prima di sapere se verremo ceduti o meno, allora ok, ognuno è libero di fare e pensare cosa meglio crede.
Come io rispetto la vostra opinione, sarei grato faceste lo stesso con me.
Stai pur certo che ho di meglio da fare che venire a trollare altre persone che tifano la mia stessa squadra


----------



## martinmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Non sto trollando, sto semplicemente cercando un risvolto positivo alla faccenda.
> Visto che non voglio fasciarmi la testa prima di vedere dei fatti, non vedo altre soluzioni...
> Se poi vogliamo iniziare a piangerci addosso ancora prima di sapere se verremo ceduti o meno, allora ok, ognuno è libero di fare e pensare cosa meglio crede.
> Come io rispetto la vostra opinione, sarei grato faceste lo stesso con me.
> Stai pur certo che ho di meglio da fare che venire a trollare altre persone che tifano la mia stessa squadra



La botta dell'ennesimo slittamento è stata bella forte per tutti ma me l'hai fatta riassorbire...

Ora verrà Re dell'est a dirmi che è impossibile e che non mi devo illudere ma oggi più che mai credo fermamente che siamo ad un passo dal closing e pellegatti campopiano peppe di stefano non sappiano e non possano sapere nulla perchè cè un patto di riservatezza estremamente serio che coinvolge aziende statali di rilevanza mondiale.


----------



## Coripra (27 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> La botta dell'ennesimo slittamento è stata bella forte per tutti ma me l'hai fatta riassorbire...
> 
> Ora verrà Re dell'est a dirmi che è impossibile e che non mi devo illudere ma oggi più che mai credo fermamente che siamo ad un passo dal closing e pellegatti campopiano peppe di stefano non sappiano e non possano sapere nulla perchè cè un patto di riservatezza estremamente serio che coinvolge aziende statali di rilevanza mondiale.



Non svegliarmi!!! E' un sogno bellissimo!


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Non sto trollando, sto semplicemente cercando un risvolto positivo alla faccenda.
> Visto che non voglio fasciarmi la testa prima di vedere dei fatti, non vedo altre soluzioni...
> Se poi vogliamo iniziare a piangerci addosso ancora prima di sapere se verremo ceduti o meno, allora ok, ognuno è libero di fare e pensare cosa meglio crede.
> Come io rispetto la vostra opinione, sarei grato faceste lo stesso con me.
> Stai pur certo che ho di meglio da fare che venire a trollare altre persone che tifano la mia stessa squadra



Ogni volta te ne esci con supposizioni che hanno dell'immaginario incredibile vista la situazione di melma in cui ci troviamo, persino le case di scommese ci pigliano per il culo, non abbiamo un euro,abbiamo un dirigente che passa l'estate ad Ibiza ad abbronzarsi e a sbronzarsi mentre gli altri pagano clausole rescissorie come fossero noccioline. Inoltre insistevi sul fatto che Pjaca fosse nostro nonostante fosse arrivata l'ufficialità che andasse alla Juve, stesso dicasi per Ibra l'anno scorso. Se questo non è trollare cos'e?


----------



## martinmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ogni volta te ne esci con supposizioni che hanno dell'immaginario incredibile vista la situazione di melma in cui ci troviamo, persino le case di scommese ci pigliano per il culo, non abbiamo un euro,abbiamo un dirigente che passa l'estate ad Ibiza ad abbronzarsi e a sbronzarsi mentre gli altri pagano clausole rescissorie come fossero noccioline. Inoltre insistevi sul fatto che Pjaca fosse nostro nonostante fosse arrivata l'ufficialità che andasse alla Juve, stesso dicasi per Ibra l'anno scorso. Se questo non è trollare cos'e?



Se questo è trollare allora il tuo è frignare...se la metti su questo piano si ragiona così visto che giustamente ti ha fatto notare che di fatti concreti ad oggi non se ne sono visti e tutti pendono dalle labbra di giornalisti che è più di un mese che sbagliano date continuamente adducendo la colpa non a loro ma a problemi immaginari...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (27 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Non sto trollando, sto semplicemente cercando un risvolto positivo alla faccenda.
> Visto che non voglio fasciarmi la testa prima di vedere dei fatti, non vedo altre soluzioni...
> Se poi vogliamo iniziare a piangerci addosso ancora prima di sapere se verremo ceduti o meno, allora ok, ognuno è libero di fare e pensare cosa meglio crede.
> Come io rispetto la vostra opinione, sarei grato faceste lo stesso con me.
> Stai pur certo che ho di meglio da fare che venire a trollare altre persone che tifano la mia stessa squadra



Ma speriamo che sia così, rimane però una trattativa gestita non male ma peggio,
tralasciando il lato sportivo e d' immagine ( anche se molto importante visto che
del Milan rimane solo la storia, se offuschi pure quella ciao..) parliamo del lato
economico, come ti spieghi l' enorme perdita finanziaria ( perdita abbonamenti TV, 
perdita abbonamenti stadio, perdita biglietti stadio e fan club, perdita sponsor,
perdita vendita merchandising,ecc,ecc,) causata soltanto dai continui slittamenti
della trattativa, ripeto a che pro rovinarsi l' immagine e perderci una marea di soldi?


----------



## martinmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma speriamo che sia così, rimane però una trattativa gestita non male ma peggio,
> tralasciando il lato sportivo e d' immagine ( anche se molto importante visto che
> del Milan rimane solo la storia, se offuschi pure quella ciao..) parliamo del lato
> economico, come ti spieghi l' enorme perdita finanziaria ( perdita abbonamenti TV,
> ...



Perchè probabilmente ci sono grosse aziende statali cinesi che finchè non si firma non vogliono rendere nulla di pubblico...meglio perdere qualche soldi in merchandising che punti in borsa per una trattativa saltata all'ultimo.

Per questo secondo me il preliminare è già stato firmato e questi sono soldi che stanno perdendo i cinesi.
Se non si fosse ancora firmato nulla dubito che Fininvest si rovini così da sola con le sue mani...


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2016)

*Tornate ON topic.

Basta.*


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2016)

*Bellinazzo:"I cinesi prima premevano, ora invece chiedono un rinvio. Ed è stano che questi problemi saltino fuori solamente ora. I milanisti sono esasperati e noi dobbiamo dire le cose come stanno. Ci sono proclami di fiducia, ma osservando ciò che accade diventa difficile dare sicurezze e certezze su questa vicenda. In ogni caso, ci sono tanti problemi: dal mercato poverissimo alla diarchia Galliani Gancikoff passando per il fair play finanziario".*


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Luglio 2016)

Cessione o no, prima o poi a salvarci sarà il fallimento.In D ma con onore


----------



## Aron (27 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io sono ormai disilluso e davvero non mi interessa più nulla...anche della serie A in generale...
> 
> Fortuna che cè Kollaps che mi tiene su d'animo e non mi fa sembrare l'unico matto del forum...
> 
> ...



Anche per me o c'è un closing entro le prime due settimane di agosto, oppure il closing slitterà a ottobre/novembre.
Il punto è che i cinesi difficilmente accetteranno di prendersi la responsabilità di presentarsi male ai tifosi con una squadra dissestata. 
La campagna mediatica attualmente in atto è che è colpa dei cinesi (l'avete letto l'ultimo editoriale di Fedele?), ma la verità è che la colpa di tutto questo è solo di Fininvest e Berlusconi.

Nessun tifoso sarebbe così preoccupato e deluso se, in attesa della cessione, Fininvest investisse per rafforzare la squadra, visto che quei soldi poi rientrerebbero dalla cessione.

Ma da Fininvest e Berlusconi c'è un distacco pressoché totale verso il Milan, non ne vogliono più sapere a questo punto.


Occhio che se i cinesi decideranno di protrarre il closing, non è affatto da escludere uno smantellamento della squadra. La cessione di Bacca sarebbe solo la prima della lista.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"I cinesi prima premevano, ora invece chiedono un rinvio. Ed è stano che questi problemi saltino fuori solamente ora. I milanisti sono esasperati e noi dobbiamo dire le cose come stanno. Ci sono proclami di fiducia, ma osservando ciò che accade diventa difficile dare sicurezze e certezze su questa vicenda. In ogni caso, ci sono tanti problemi: dal mercato poverissimo alla diarchia Galliani Gancikoff passando per il fair play finanziario".*



Qualcuno prima o poi dovrà parlare,attualmente non parla nessuno da 15 giorni...
Anzi solamente una persona ha parlato ovvero Gandini...ma sembra non conti nulla..nemmeno per Suma e Bellinazzo...

Parole inequivocabili buttate al vento come se le avesse dette Ceccarini..


----------



## Aron (27 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo per favore.



Sì infatti.
La Juve dopo la discesa in Serie B ci ha messo anni per tornare a vincere.
Figuriamoci il tempo che ci vorrebbe dopo un fallimento.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"I cinesi prima premevano, ora invece chiedono un rinvio. Ed è stano che questi problemi saltino fuori solamente ora. I milanisti sono esasperati e noi dobbiamo dire le cose come stanno. Ci sono proclami di fiducia, ma osservando ciò che accade diventa difficile dare sicurezze e certezze su questa vicenda. In ogni caso, ci sono tanti problemi: dal mercato poverissimo alla diarchia Galliani Gancikoff passando per il fair play finanziario".*



Il "rinvio" (tra virgolette perchè di date ufficiali non ce ne sono mai state) è sicuramente dato dal fatto che hanno cambiato e prendono il 100%...ma sembra che tutti se ne dimentichino...o meglio, che ricordino solo quello che gli fa comodo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Il "rinvio" (tra virgolette perchè di date ufficiali non ce ne sono mai state) è sicuramente dato dal fatto che hanno cambiato e prendono il 100%...ma sembra che tutti se ne dimentichino...o meglio, che ricordino solo quello che gli fa comodo.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Anche per me o c'è un closing entro le prime due settimane di agosto, oppure il closing slitterà a ottobre/novembre.
> Il punto è che i cinesi difficilmente accetteranno di prendersi la responsabilità di presentarsi male ai tifosi.
> La campagna mediatica attualmente in atto è che è colpa dei cinesi (l'avete letto l'ultimo editoriale di Fedele?), ma la verità è che la colpa di tutto questo è solo di Fininvest e Berlusconi.
> 
> ...



In realtà Fininsvet finchè si parlava di quote dell'80% ha preso lapadula...segno che erano pronti a fare un minimo di qualcosa sul mercato...poi c'è stata l'indiscrezione del passaggio di quote totale.

Ma la domanda sorge spontanea a questo punto: Se devono ancora firmare il preliminare e ci sono tutte queste perplessità perchè lasciano andare a remengo il merchandising e la squadra??? forse... e dico forse...questa società non è più loro affare...


----------



## martinmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Il "rinvio" (tra virgolette perchè di date ufficiali non ce ne sono mai state) è sicuramente dato dal fatto che hanno cambiato e prendono il 100%...ma sembra che tutti se ne dimentichino...o meglio, che ricordino solo quello che gli fa comodo.


Bravo..queste botte di slittamenti che in realtà sono solo buchi nell'acqua giornalistici ci fanno saltare i nervi ma poi bisogna tornare a ragionare..


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (27 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sì infatti.
> La Juve dopo la discesa in Serie B ci ha messo anni per tornare a vincere.
> Figuriamoci il tempo che ci vorrebbe dopo un fallimento.



Serie D è diverso da serie B


----------



## martinmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Re...mi vuoi ancora sfidare sulla possibilità del closing ad agosto?


----------



## clanton (27 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> La botta dell'ennesimo slittamento è stata bella forte per tutti ma me l'hai fatta riassorbire...
> 
> Ora verrà Re dell'est a dirmi che è impossibile e che non mi devo illudere ma oggi più che mai credo fermamente che siamo ad un passo dal closing e pellegatti campopiano peppe di stefano non sappiano e non possano sapere nulla perchè cè un patto di riservatezza estremamente serio che coinvolge aziende statali di rilevanza mondiale.



Mi piace !!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Re...mi vuoi ancora sfidare sulla possibilità del closing ad agosto?



Continuo a ritenerlo difficile, ma come abbiamo già detto lo stato dell'arte lo conoscono solo i diretti interessati. Fatto sta che queste ulteriori autorizzazioni per me si spiegano con il 100% anziché il 70/80%. Quindi probabilmente stanno esportando tutti i 500M (debiti esclusi). Poi tra un preliminare e un closing non è detto che debba passare per forza molto tempo, [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] può confermare, quindi non ci resta che attendere e vedere  sicuramente prima fanno e meglio è per tutti.


----------



## clanton (27 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"I cinesi prima premevano, ora invece chiedono un rinvio. Ed è stano che questi problemi saltino fuori solamente ora. I milanisti sono esasperati e noi dobbiamo dire le cose come stanno. Ci sono proclami di fiducia, ma osservando ciò che accade diventa difficile dare sicurezze e certezze su questa vicenda. In ogni caso, ci sono tanti problemi: dal mercato poverissimo alla diarchia Galliani Gancikoff passando per il fair play finanziario".*



L'ennesima notizia che notizia non è !!!


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Il "rinvio" (tra virgolette perchè di date ufficiali non ce ne sono mai state) è sicuramente dato dal fatto che hanno cambiato e prendono il 100%...ma sembra che tutti se ne dimentichino...o meglio, che ricordino solo quello che gli fa comodo.



ma dai seriamente pensi che tutti questi problemi siano per le quote? mi ricordo quando si pensava che essendo cambiate le percentuali, e passati al 100% anzi, tutti credevano che si sarebbe velocizzato il tutto. 
Un consiglio, prendiamo il tutto con distanza. Quello che verrà verrà, ma non facciamoci più illudere da questi maledetti. Hanno giocato troppo sporco nei nostri confronti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma dai seriamente pensi che tutti questi problemi siano per le quote? mi ricordo quando si pensava che essendo cambiate le percentuali, e passati al 100% anzi, tutti credevano che si sarebbe velocizzato il tutto.
> Un consiglio, prendiamo il tutto con distanza. Quello che verrà verrà, ma non facciamoci più illudere da questi maledetti. Hanno giocato troppo sporco nei nostri confronti.



Per forza che è per quello! Devi pure riscrivere moltissime parti del contratto immagino. E chiedere autorizzazioni per somme diverse in tempi diversi. Mica è facile


----------



## TheZio (27 Luglio 2016)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Fininvest non ha buchi di bilancio, vi ricordo che oltre ad essere una società per azioni è anche quotata in borsa e sottoposta al vaglio di numerose autorità (Oltre che del mercato stesso, che rappresenta il controllore più efficace perchè punirebbe senza pietà il corso borsistico dell'azienda qualora anche solo subodorasse qualche "stranezza" della società stessa).
> Relativamente al milan è probabile che nelle pieghe del bilancio ci sia qualche posta non troppo pulita, ma nulla che non possa essere sistemato.



Bene, hai ragione! Però dammi una spiegazione logica dell'improvviso dietrofront di Vivendi?


----------



## clanton (27 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Bravo..queste botte di slittamenti che in realtà sono solo buchi nell'acqua giornalistici ci fanno saltare i nervi ma poi bisogna tornare a ragionare..



penso la stessa identica cosa ... i rinvii sono solo frutto di inventate notizie giornalistiche ...mai uscita una data ufficile dalle 2 parti contraenti


----------



## martinmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Continuo a ritenerlo difficile, ma come abbiamo già detto lo stato dell'arte lo conoscono solo i diretti interessati. Fatto sta che queste ulteriori autorizzazioni per me si spiegano con il 100% anziché il 70/80%. Quindi probabilmente stanno esportando tutti i 500M (debiti esclusi). Poi tra un preliminare e un closing non è detto che debba passare per forza molto tempo, [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] può confermare, quindi non ci resta che attendere e vedere  sicuramente prima fanno e meglio è per tutti.



 L'indiscrezione di non ricordo quale testata(e nemmeno mi interessa più sapere quale fosse) che affermava che ci sarà anche uno slittamento del closing la trovo un pò buttata lì. 
Penso che tra preliminare e closing ci siano da limare i dettagli...e penso che abbiano avuto già abbastanza tempo per parlarne..
Insomma dai Galatioto parlò di cessione a buon punto il 16 aprile...i Warriors ''li ha venduti'' in 4 mesi e le cifre che giravano erano le stesse identiche.


----------



## clanton (27 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Bene, hai ragione! Però dammi una spiegazione logica dell'improvviso dietrofront di Vivendi?



guarda che dietro il dietrofront di Vivendi ci sono solo cause di natura politica, ci sono in ballo Mediobanca Renzi Confalonieri il patto del nazareno e contrasti con Bollorè che si sta togliendo qualche sassolino dalla scarpa e che nulla centrano con il Milan


----------



## martinmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Per forza che è per quello! Devi pure riscrivere moltissime parti del contratto immagino. E chiedere autorizzazioni per somme diverse in tempi diversi. Mica è facile



Io credo che sia un motivo abbastanza valido...insomma sta vendendo tutto e subito con tutte le conseguenze che porta questa decisione..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io credo che sia un motivo abbastanza valido...insomma sta vendendo tutto e subito con tutte le conseguenze che porta questa decisione..



Massi quando si esportano immensi capitali è così...che poi il tifoso (non parlo di nessun utente, sia chiaro) voglia vederci complotti, teatrini,farse sono affari suoi sinceramente...a me non viene niente in tasca se la si pensa come me...certo che usare la logica non è difficile...se tutto salterà sarà per altro...ma in questo momento non mi vengono in mente motivi validi


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Massi quando si esportano immensi capitali è così...che poi il tifoso (non parlo di nessun utente, sia chiaro) voglia vederci complotti, teatrini,farse sono affari suoi sinceramente...a me non viene niente in tasca se la si pensa come me...certo che usare la logica non è difficile...se tutto salterà sarà per altro...ma in questo momento non mi vengono in mente motivi validi



Ma non si era detto che c'era lo stato cinese dietro questo acquisto? quindi lo stato ha bisogno dell'autorizzazione di se stesso per esportare dei capitali?? usare la logica non è difficile, sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma non si era detto che c'era lo stato cinese dietro questo acquisto? quindi lo stato ha bisogno dell'autorizzazione di se stesso per esportare dei capitali?? usare la logica non è difficile, sono d'accordo con te.



Tu la fai un po troppo semplice, corvo. Ed è inutile fare battutine.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Massi quando si esportano immensi capitali è così...che poi il tifoso (non parlo di nessun utente, sia chiaro) voglia vederci complotti, teatrini,farse sono affari suoi sinceramente...a me non viene niente in tasca se la si pensa come me...certo che usare la logica non è difficile...se tutto salterà sarà per altro...ma in questo momento non mi vengono in mente motivi validi



Una piccola considerazione: appena è uscita la news del passaggio totale di quote Fininvest non ha smentito come di rito,nemmeno ufficiosamente e c'è stato un summit ad Arcore tra SB e Galliani poco dopo...
Da quello stesso giorno Galliani è sparito in vacanza chissà dove con una squadra in tournèe


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Tu la fai un po troppo semplice, corvo. Ed è inutile fare battutine.



NO affatto, io non la faccio semplice. Anzi..semplicemente ci ho creduto, ma adesso è giunto il momento di prenderne atto che c'è qualcosa che non va. Non volerlo fare, significa fare lo stesso errore fatto con Bee ( mi riferisco ai vari slittamenti, che si provava sempre a giustificare). Ovviamente sei liberissimo di pensare che a breve ci sarà il closing, piuttosto che il preliminare, o che sia tutto normale..ci mancherebbe. Però trovo strano dire di usare la logica a chi pensa che c'è qualcosa che non quadra.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma non si era detto che c'era lo stato cinese dietro questo acquisto? quindi lo stato ha bisogno dell'autorizzazione di se stesso per esportare dei capitali?? usare la logica non è difficile, sono d'accordo con te.



Penso che sia molto differente spostare capitali da Pechino ad Hong Kong che da Pechino a Milano...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Una piccola considerazione: appena è uscita la news del passaggio totale di quote Fininvest non ha smentito come di rito,nemmeno ufficiosamente e c'è stato un summit ad Arcore tra SB e Galliani poco dopo...
> Da quello stesso giorno Galliani è sparito in vacanza chissà dove con una squadra in tournèe



Eheh dici che gatta ci cova? Sicuramente!!  A me sembra davvero strano questo silenzio TOTALE e immobilismo. Come detto ieri: aria di smobilitazione!


----------



## clanton (27 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Massi quando si esportano immensi capitali è così...che poi il tifoso (non parlo di nessun utente, sia chiaro) voglia vederci complotti, teatrini,farse sono affari suoi sinceramente...a me non viene niente in tasca se la si pensa come me...certo che usare la logica non è difficile...se tutto salterà sarà per altro...ma in questo momento non mi vengono in mente motivi validi



se vi può essere di conforto per farvi capire quanta burocrazia ci sia in giro vi dico che dal 2 luglio ho scambiato 26 mail con un autotrasportatore x trasferire un pianoforte elettrico in Svizzera e una panchetta !! forse domani facciamo l'operazione dopo 25 giorni e 26 mail x un pianoforte !!! proviamo a capire la situazione cinesi/Milan !!!


----------



## martinmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> NO affatto, io non la faccio semplice. Anzi..semplicemente ci ho creduto, ma adesso è giunto il momento di prenderne atto che c'è qualcosa che non va. Non volerlo fare, significa fare lo stesso errore fatto con Bee ( mi riferisco ai vari slittamenti, che si provava sempre a giustificare). Ovviamente sei liberissimo di pensare che a breve ci sarà il closing, piuttosto che il preliminare, o che sia tutto normale..ci mancherebbe. Però trovo strano dire di usare la logica a chi pensa che c'è qualcosa che non quadra.


Se ci fosse qualcosa andato storto Galatioto lo direbbe..su questo non ci sono dubbi dato che ne va della sua reputazione...non può sparire nel nulla come Bee.


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"I cinesi prima premevano, ora invece chiedono un rinvio. Ed è stano che questi problemi saltino fuori solamente ora. I milanisti sono esasperati e noi dobbiamo dire le cose come stanno. Ci sono proclami di fiducia, ma osservando ciò che accade diventa difficile dare sicurezze e certezze su questa vicenda. In ogni caso, ci sono tanti problemi: dal mercato poverissimo alla diarchia Galliani Gancikoff passando per il fair play finanziario".*




Quotate le news e basta con queste ipotesi fantasiose.

Tornate on topic.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## kollaps (27 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"I cinesi prima premevano, ora invece chiedono un rinvio. Ed è stano che questi problemi saltino fuori solamente ora. I milanisti sono esasperati e noi dobbiamo dire le cose come stanno. Ci sono proclami di fiducia, ma osservando ciò che accade diventa difficile dare sicurezze e certezze su questa vicenda. In ogni caso, ci sono tanti problemi: dal mercato poverissimo alla diarchia Galliani Gancikoff passando per il fair play finanziario".*





clanton ha scritto:


> L'ennesima notizia che notizia non è !!!



Non volevo creare un polverone infinito con il mio post, ma semplicemente analizzare lucidamente la realtà dei fatti, che è essenzialmente riepilogata nel conciso post di clanton.
NESSUNO SA NULLA.
Nè sul mercato del Milan, nè sulla questione societaria del Milan.
Sì è vero, i tempi si stanno allungando, la situazione sta diventando sempre meno chiara, ma...vi faccio riflettere su una cosa.
I vari nomi (Evergrande, Alibaba, Sonny Wu, Robin Li, Moutai) da chi sono stati fatti?
Le fantomatiche date ufficiali per la firma del "preliminare" chi le ha fissate?

I giornalisti, ecco la risposta.
Gli stessi giornalisti che un mese dopo, quando non esce più nessuna notizia e non filtra più alcun rumour, iniziano a parlare di Pavoletti sostituto di bacca, Zaza già comprato, Cuadrado, poi Candreva, poi Caceres, poi Arbeloa, poi Borja Valero, poi Fernandes, poi Musacchio, poi Zielinski, poi Fernando, poi Paredes...continuo?

Questa lista solamente per farvi notare la miriade di nomi accostati al milan, veri o presunti...come i vari slittamenti, i malumori dei cinesi e la depressione di silvio 
The show must go on giusto?
L' importante è che non filtrino altre notizie da fonti ufficiali fino alla firma. Ed io aspetto solo quella per parlare. A bocce ferme.

Si è vero che Pjaca è andato alla Juve, avevate ragione voi, aveva ragione l'utente bannato sostenitore del pessimismo cosmico...ma non per questo tutto deve andare a donne di facili costumi.
Aspettiamo, è tanto che aspettiamo, ma prima di fasciarci la testa qualche altro giorno (fino al 4) si può aspettare


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Non volevo creare un polverone infinito con il mio post, ma semplicemente analizzare lucidamente la realtà dei fatti, che è essenzialmente riepilogata nel conciso post di clanton.
> NESSUNO SA NULLA.
> Nè sul mercato del Milan, nè sulla questione societaria del Milan.
> Sì è vero, i tempi si stanno allungando, la situazione sta diventando sempre meno chiara, ma...vi faccio riflettere su una cosa.
> ...



Bravo, hai ragione!! Avanti tutta che secondo me non manca tantissimo...in un senso o nell'altro!! Comunque quello che hai detto è lo stesso ragionamento mio...tutto ciò che viene fuori comprese date e rinvii sono tutti invenzioni/sensazioni/indiscrezioni prese non si sa bene da dove...inutile illuderci che qualcuno sappia cose certe


----------



## kakaoo1981 (27 Luglio 2016)

Qualcuno dimentica che i soldi erano già a Londra!!!


----------



## __king george__ (27 Luglio 2016)

ma tutti questi problemi per spostare i soldi quelli della Suning non li hanno trovati? io di essere ottimista a caso non ne ho più voglia sinceramente....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma tutti questi problemi per spostare i soldi quelli della Suning non li hanno trovati? io di essere ottimista a caso non ne ho più voglia sinceramente....



Beh ogni caso è diverso dall'altro...in quanto non sappiamo come siano andate le cose in casa loro (che comunque tanto bravi i loro cinesi e non han preso nussuno)...comunque secondo me la cosa fondamentale e che ci fa impazzire è che la nostra trattativa è stata trasformata in una pagliacciata mediatica, mentre loro si son presentati alla firma e fine...magari i problemi li hanno avuto pure loro ma non son stati pubblicizzati come con noi..faccio ipotesi eh...non so


----------



## danjr (27 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma tutti questi problemi per spostare i soldi quelli della Suning non li hanno trovati? io di essere ottimista a caso non ne ho più voglia sinceramente....



Probabilmente non li hanno spostati di molto visto che li hanno dato a Tohir... Però è palese che siano tutte scuse le nostre


----------



## beleno (27 Luglio 2016)

Non può essere che debbano spostare nuovi capitali dovuti all'acquisto del 100%, e non più dell'80%?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Luglio 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Non può essere che debbano spostare nuovi capitali dovuti all'acquisto del 100%, e non più dell'80%?



è quello che abbiamo detto tutto il pomeriggio...per me è cosi...vedremo


----------



## __king george__ (28 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> è quello che abbiamo detto tutto il pomeriggio...per me è cosi...vedremo



sai qual'è il problema? che non è solo se arriverà la cessione,,,ma anche quando....tra 1 mese,1 anno,10 anni??


----------

